# For some reason....



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

This pic makes me want to ride!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh great! Any idea how long it's been for me?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That looks really nice.... Perfect after these days of 115* heat index readings here.
I found a nice cool spot in the creek the other day, spring fed, the water would actually take your breath.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you allowed to ride in that? Out here you'd get in BIG trouble. The powers that be are not thrilled with crossing the creeks, never mind riding in them.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

the EPA would get on to you if they saw you riding in creeks.... but they dont enforce it around here that much... main thing we have to worry about is raising/lowering the water level... they def dont like that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang it.  

I want to ride.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

and this pic...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

one thing I've noticed............















You need to put some clothes on... riding topless all the time... dude.. seriously. Put the bird back in the cage









:bigok: BWAHAHAHAHA j/k


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

its too dam hot to ride with a shirt... lol these are some pretty old pics now... im gettin a little chunky...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha good times... heres one of my buddy "skiing" off my back rack. And the bird back in the cage... this must have been like 8 or 9 in the morning... lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Is that a turtle in the 1st pic?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> one thing I've noticed............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! I can put him on my diet. In 6wks I went from 177 to 192


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

yea I'm about ready to ride again too! maybe a trip to boggs coming soon!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Man that makes me wanna ride. I havent rode in a while, been so hot and dry, i hope this rain we been getting the past coue of days helps it out.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It would be nice if we had water like that here in south Texas I know these were old pics but it would be nice.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> You need to put some clothes on... riding topless all the time... dude.. seriously. Put the bird back in the cage


Hey, if the man wants to ride topless...let him....just saying


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

X2 on the hot in Florida. started the bike last week and the wife came out and said" I didn't know that thing runs ".


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Big D said:


> Hey, if the man wants to ride topless...let him....just saying


:lol:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HAHA! :bigok:


----------

